# More Than 150 Ohio Black Bear Sightings Reported In 2010



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

One hundred sixty-four black bear sightings were reported in Ohio last year, according to the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

